# Mane n Tail



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I have used their conditioner before on the dogs and myself and it was okay, there are other products I like better. But I go to this little feed supply company and they had a sample of their detangler and I love this product thus far. It really helps with the static right now and I just wanted to share


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

What ingredients are in the detangler?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

ingredients: Dionized Water, Dicetyldimonium Chloride, Lactic Acid, Hydrolyzed Protein, PVP, Fragrance, Methylparaben, Quaternium-15, Benzalkonium Chloride.

So no silicon but anything else that is a red flag for drying in the long run?


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

We use those products for our horses. Maybe I will try the detangler on my dogs. Always looking for something to make life easier for them and me. LOL


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jennifer the lady at my feed store said she loves it on her horse on the mane and tail during the winter time and I asked what she thought about using my dog and she gave me the small sample size but the big one sure beats the cost on some other products I have used


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Maybe I should use it on my static hair. I used a dryer sheet this morning to get the static out of my hair. I've been using the #1 All Systems Fabulous Grooming Spray. I really like it. Shelby is the one with the flyaway hair and it works great on her.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michele, you really CAN use it on your hair! A lot of my Black friends use this stuff on their hair - one of them found out from a friend of hers who raises horses and now they all use it, LOL! - as it's very good for thicker hair... lots of deep conditioning. I'm not sure how it would work on fine hair, but if it works on the dogs (their hair is pretty fine), then it should work on you.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have used the conditioner on myself but not this one. I think it is suppose to grow horse hair longer- right Jennifer? Dora has thicker hair than Dash and it was great on her but Dash has fine really silky hair and it didn't make him oily (usually the problem I am fighting!) I have only used it twice on each of them so I don't know long term effects though...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Horse garlic*

There is a garlic powder that keeps away fleas too. I bought it for Riki but he wouldn't eat it...although Sue's dogs loved it. I gave it to my friend who has a horse!

I don't know if I want to use that on my dogs as I'm just using Neem shampoo right now...but would it work on me? My hair is sooooooo dry!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I was poking around on the Internet and these things are supposed to be _good _for your hair, especially if you have color-treated hair or very dry, chemically processed hair:

1) Protein shampoo without harsh surfactants

2) Silk protein conditioner (hydrolyzed proteins are very important)

3) Hair vitamins with amino acids and B group of vitamins

So, I guess it is good the Mane N Tail has the hydrolyzed proteins. I'm going to check the labels of my dog shampoos now!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Mane N Tail was one of the products I could not find early on when I was looking for specific grooming products, and there were a few people who gave it high praise. Oddly enough, I had several equine products recommended to me and still rotate through a few of them, depending on which dog it is and the purpose: EQyss (several products), Cowboy Magic (a rinse and a conditioner), and one more that I'm forgetting at the moment.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I've used Mane N Tail shampoo and conditioner on my dogs. I liked them both, but the conditioner was harsh on my hands and irritated my skin, so I don't use the conditioner anymore.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I used mane n tail on my hair and on Carmen. It works, but not as fabulous as the pure paws shampoo and coat handler conditioner combo. The detangler looks interesting.


----------



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

My mom used Mane n Tail on my sister and I when we were little girls, and it worked great. Our "manes" grew fast, were very long and silky. We thought it was hilarious that we got to use the horse shampoo lol.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I say Mane N Tail at Sally's beauty supply a few days ago. The shampoo and conditioner mentioned it could be used on animals or people, and the detangler seemed to have directions just for people. I wonder if this is the same formula that feed supply stores carry for animals? The girl at Sally's said it worked well on her hair, and it was pretty affordable.
Gina


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi guys! I tried to find ISO Hydro(something or other) that Linda suggested at Sally's today and the sales clerk suggested I try the Mane 'n Tail since they didn't have what Linda suggested. 

I haven't used it yet. Your comments/experiences?


----------

